
General availability on SQL Server 2016 with deep R integration - sumitgt
http://venturebeat.com/2016/06/01/microsofts-sql-server-2016-becomes-available-to-everyone/
======
nowprovision
Is there any improvement on the installer. SQL Server 2014 express was 30 step
nightmare the same ghastly thing they had for SQL Server 2008, I should of
bailed and recommended a winadmin at the point people were making parody sites
about how to find the downloader
[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/DownloadSqlServerExpress.aspx](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/DownloadSqlServerExpress.aspx).
Then unresolved .Net dependencies (sure I'll go find them myself), followed by
the #clicknext arthritis, and after about hr of gods know what it was
installed. Oh wait tools.. I need the tools too..

I hope the version they release for linux is add-apt-respository
microsoft/linuxsql and apt-get install mssql-server

I wouldn't actually care for MS SQL Server but for a client third party
software depends on a SQL server instance and hence a Windows server in the
population.

